# Husqvarna 350- good or bad?



## Mitt (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats the review on the Husqvarna 350? I see a lot for sale.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 12, 2010)

Very good! - for a "homeowner class" saw.


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that a clamshell saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> Is that a clamshell saw?



It's a version of one. It has a bolt on cylinder like a pro saw, but the crank is held between the plastic crankcase and a metal upper cap. I call that a clamshell of sorts. Although I'd much rather have that than a true clamshell.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's a version of one. It has a bolt on cylinder like a pro saw, but the crank is held between the plastic crankcase and a metal upper cap. I call that a clamshell of sorts. Although I'd much rather have that than a true clamshell.



:agree2: Yes - you can actually put a 346xp engine on it - but I don't know how long it would last with that......


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's a version of one. It has a bolt on cylinder like a pro saw, but the crank is held between the plastic crankcase and a metal upper cap. I call that a clamshell of sorts. Although I'd much rather have that than a true clamshell.



Interesting. Never heard of that before, but I agree better than a true clamshell. Plus you still have the advantages of a bolt of cyl. Any other saws use this setup?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> Any other saws use this setup?



There may be others, but I'm not aware of them. The 340 and 345 are similiar, but are true clamshells.


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 12, 2010)

Mitt said:


> Whats the review on the Husqvarna 350? I see a lot for sale.



I've got mine mildly ported and muff modded. Wicked little thing. I love it.

Otherwise, a good solid saw. SawTroll is right, but I look at it more as an undercover pro saw.


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's a version of one. It has a bolt on cylinder like a pro saw, but the crank is held between the plastic crankcase and a metal upper cap. I call that a clamshell of sorts. Although I'd much rather have that than a true clamshell.



I'm kicking myself for not jumping on the one you had posted a week or so ago....it was very tempting.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 12, 2010)

One of the best homeowner saws. Used two of them for bucket work for many years. One took a flight after a bad cut and hit a road from about 60ft up. Smashed itself silly, destroying the side cover, the bar and the trigger mechanism. To its credit, that saw was still running when it when I picked it up off the road and shut it off. Switched out the broken bits with a parts saw from fleabay and that same saw is still running today. Dropped another on a bad cut from about 25ft up with no casutilies. Not a speed demond but it will get the job done. Weak points are the on/off switch becoming unclipped and muffler bolts rattling loose. Both of my 350’s have had the problem with the switch but I have never touched the muffler bolts on either. Great saw for the money.


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr. Dremel can fix that "speed demon" thing. Quite well, even.


----------



## stipes (Feb 12, 2010)

*I'm not tryin to trow salt in the wound...*



ale said:


> I'm kicking myself for not jumping on the one you had posted a week or so ago....it was very tempting.



I bought that saw frm Brad for a friend of mine..He didnt want a new saw,,or a expensive one like a 346xp..It was just gettin online at the right time,,and lookin on AS and there it was...Only feature diffrent than my 346xp is it didnt have a primer bulb,,,it didnt need one anyway...
First time I ever seen a 350 much less ran one,,and was suprised how snappy and quick it was for it to be a so called home owners saw...I fell in love with it,,and my friend wouldnt part with it ..I told him if he dont like it,,I'd buy it frm him,,but unfortunately for me,,he loves it....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 12, 2010)

Love mine, been usin it more now since the muffler mod. Got some ring commin and a port job in it's future. Mine'll out cut my dads 460 husky.


----------



## subhunter (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree. The 350 is a great saw and mine is a very fast cutter with the .325 chain


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 12, 2010)

exc saw mowood


----------



## gtread (Feb 12, 2010)

*Husqvarna 350*

Mitt:

I have been using a 350 for about 9 years now, I did major opening of the muffler, threw away the carb limits retuned the carb and it is a great little saw.
I have since bought a 353, and a 346 thinking they were a lot better saws.
Can't say they are a helliva lot better than my old 350, they all run and cut pretty much the same, all very good saws.
That little 350 is one tough, hard working saw, gone through god knows how many bars, and chains, and she just keeps on going.

 gtread


----------



## wendell (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine sat on the shelf for the last year while I went crazy with my 7300 and 6401 but I had a bunch of small pines I needed to take down last week for a friend and fell back in love with it. It is a great little saw.


----------



## farmking (Feb 13, 2010)

I love my little 350! Starts real easy, great balance with the 18" bar & .325 chain and makes quick work when limbing and cutting the 12" and under wood. And most important its easy on the back....


----------



## murf (Feb 13, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE mine too! Had mine about 5-ish years and just did a muff mod on it last year, Ohhh Baaaaby! What an improvement, and I've even got her runnin a little fat on the top end.

I'd love to have another one, or two! But I can't find them locally and they fetch a pretty good premium on Fleebay. I've seen really nice ones go over $200 an crapped out parts saws for over $80.

I'd Highly reccomend one, or two, or three, or ............


----------



## Scandy14 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have one and have been impressed. Plenty of power and a 346xp topend will bolt on too, for extra performance.


----------

